# Amplificador Pioneer A-449 sin sonido, en modo protección.



## sergiofran (Abr 24, 2014)

Hola a todos, primero que nada presentarme, me llamo Sergio y soy aficionado a la electrónica y poseo conocimientos básicos por lo que os pido por adelantado disculpas por si en algún momento digo y/o hago algún "disparate".

He estado siguiendo en este mismo foro el tema "Problema con resistencia Pioneer A-333" y he llegado a detectar que el problema lo tengo en el canal R. Con un seguidor de audio "casero" he comprobado que en la resistencia R291 del canal L sí tengo señal de audio pero sin embargo en la R292 del canal R no, y midiendo con el téster me aparecen casi 29v de continua.
Llegado a este punto y tras muchas pruebas estoy perdido y atascado por lo que agradeceré cualquier comentario/indicación que me pueda dar un rayito de luz.

Gracias por adelantado.

Un saludo. ...


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 24, 2014)

Buenos días, bienvenido al foro.

¿Podrías colocar algunas fotos de la parte interna del amplificador y comentarnos que has hecho hasta ahora, para poder ayudarte mejor...?


----------



## sergiofran (Abr 25, 2014)

Gracias por contestar tan rápido Ratmayor.

Adjunto unas cuantas fotos, si necesitas el detalle más exacto de alguna de ellas me dices.
En una de las fotos (resistencia) indico cual es la resistencia que sí tiene señal de audio (canal L) y la que no (canal R). También he puesto una con la parte del diagrama que corresponde al canal R.
 En cuanto a las pruebas realizadas te puedo indicar que he cambiado varios componentes (resitencias cerámicas, transistores (Q237, Q232), etc...). Ahora mismo tengo sacada la etapa de corriente (BIAS, Drivers, Finales) y conectada lampara incandecente en serie con la toma de alimentación. Cuando enciendo el ampli la lámpara da un fogonazo y enseguida se atenúa por lo que entiendo que el consumo es normal. 
Ratmayor como no me fío de las pruebas que he realizado (llevo peleándome con este ampli bastante tiempo) si no te importa prefiero que partamos desde donde tu creas que es lo idóneo para detectar la avería.

Gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 6, 2014)

Esos amplificadores son algo exigentes con respecto al circuito de compensación de corriente, la más mínima variación en cualquiera de sus componentes y ya están tirando DC por la salida. Ahora bien, cuéntame algo, ¿Verificaste si el otro canal anda bien?


----------



## sergiofran (May 16, 2014)

Hola de nuevo Ratmayor,

me surge una duda ¿cómo compruebo si el otro canal anda bien? He realizado la siguiente prueba pero no sé si es correcta: He desconectado la patilla serigrafiada en el circuito con el número 16 y el signo + que intuyo es la que alimenta el csnal R que falla. Pero al hacer esto sigue estando en protección el ampli (los relés no saltan) y cuando busco la señal de audio en la salida de las resistencias ya no me aparece.
¿Es correcto el procedimiento que he seguido?, en caso contrario me puedes indicar como hacerlo.

Gracias por tu tiempo y dedicación a este tema. La verdad es que el repararlo ya se ha convertido en algo personal porque me resisto a no encontrar el problema.
Un saludo.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 16, 2014)

sergiofran dijo:


> Hola de nuevo Ratmayor,
> 
> me surge una duda ¿cómo compruebo si el otro canal anda bien? He realizado la siguiente prueba pero no sé si es correcta: He desconectado la patilla serigrafiada en el circuito con el número 16 y el signo + que intuyo es la que alimenta el csnal R que falla. Pero al hacer esto sigue estando en protección el ampli (los relés no saltan) y cuando busco la señal de audio en la salida de las resistencias ya no me aparece.
> ¿Es correcto el procedimiento que he seguido?, en caso contrario me puedes indicar como hacerlo.


No desconectes nada, porque si lo haces, descompensas la retroalimentación y manda DC . Hagamos una prueba básica, verifica si hay tensión en las resistencias cerámicas de la salida, así descartamos si el protector está saltando por haber DC en la salida...


----------



## sergiofran (May 25, 2014)

Hola de nuevo,

He vuelto a conectar el cable que alimentaba el canal R y las mediciones en las resistencias cerámicas son las siguientes:

CANAL L: 0,2v DC
CANAL R: 31,5v DC

Quedo a la espera de más indicaciones.
Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 25, 2014)

Por lo que veo, el problema está en el canal derecho, verificaste los drivers y los finales?


----------



## sergiofran (May 31, 2014)

Hola de nuevo,

he comprobado los finales y drivers (no he utilizado el método que comentaste en otro tema donde indicabas que se colocase una resistencia de 47 ohm entre B-E y se inyectase tensión en el colector). Te indico por si te sirve de referencia que aprovechando que tenía todos los transistores fuera del circuito he vuelto a tomar la lectura en la salida de las resistencias y los valores son idénticos a los que te facilité en el anterior comentario. También e intercambio los drivers del canal “bueno” al canal R y la tensión DC en la salida sigue siendo 31,5v 
Te paso los valores de lectura:

DRIVERS.

CANAL L (BUENO)
Q223.-
B-C.- 649
B-E.-659
Q221.-
B-C.- 673
B-E.-678

CANAL R (ESTROPEADO)
Q224.-
B-C.- 651
B-E.-660
Q222.-
B-C.- 675
B-E.-680

FINALES.

CANAL L (BUENO)
Q3.-
B-C.- 529
B-E.-538
Q1.-
B-C.- 583
B-E.-585

CANAL R (ESTROPEADO)
Q4.-
B-C.- 607
B-E.-612
Q2.-
B-C.- 505
B-E.-530

Espero tus siguientes indicaciones y te agradezco tu ayuda y paciencia.
Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 31, 2014)

La prueba que mencioné en aquel post, es para detectar fugas, para continuar con las pruebas, verifica 2 cosas, 1. Que la entrada del amplificador esté conectada a tierra (Esto evita el ruido en las mediciones) y 2.  Mide el transistor de BIAS, es el pequeñito que está fijo en el disipador junto con los finales...


----------



## sergiofran (Jun 1, 2014)

Que la entrada del amplificador esté conectada a tierra (Esto evita el ruido en las mediciones)
Ratmayor no sé exactamente a lo que te refieres, perdona pero me lo podrías indicar con más detalle para evitar cometer algún error. 

Las mediciones de los BIAS sacados fuera del circuito son las siguientes:
CANAL L (BUENO)
Q5.-
B-C.- 785
B-E.-788
CANAL R (ESTROPEADO)
Q6.-
B-C.- 786
B-E.-789


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 1, 2014)

Al parecer el problema no son los transistores, deberías medir las tensiones a ver que tal te va... Con respecto de la entrada, es bueno conectarla a tierra, así evitas que el amplificador capte algún ruido y sabotee las mediciones...


----------



## sergiofran (Jun 4, 2014)

Hola de nuevo,
He revisado las siguientes tensiones:
El voltaje de alimentación del amplificador entre +Vcc y -Vcc. es aproximadamente 80 voltios DC, 
La medición entre tierra y +Vcc, marca aproximadamente 40 voltios DC. 
La medición entre tierra y -Vcc, marca aproximadamente -40 voltios DC. 
En la salida R me aparecen casi 30v DC.
En la salida L 0v DC.
Adjunto parte del diagrama; he marcado los puntos donde me aparece ese voltaje elevado de DC:
En azul el canal L (supuestamente funciona) el voltaje en DC es prácticamente inapreciable y con un “seguidor de audio casero” detecto que sí hay señal de audio. 
En rojo el canal R (averiado), aquí el voltaje en DC es de casi 30v y es el mismo que luego se replica en la salida de las 2 resistencias cerámicas de los transistores de salida.
¿Debo medir algo más?
La verdad que esa parte del circuito donde aparecen los casi 30v DC me tiene bastante desconcertado porque no sé muy bien qué referencia o medidas tomar. Visualmente no he detectado ningún componente dañado.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Sabino (Abr 30, 2020)

Hola, tengo el mismo problema...pudiste resolver? Saludos!


----------

